# OGVH (ip)



## Jeff

The band I wanted to be in


----------



## chanda95

I swear everything you draw is pure gold. Awesome Jeff.


----------



## Sean

+1
What Chanda said.

What gets me, is that it's picture perfect, yet it's ALIVE unlike a photo.


----------



## Jeff

Thanks so much my friends. You guys certainly put wind in my sails.  I appreciate that alot-especially from people here whose work I admire so much!!


----------



## DonH

Wow, man! Quit your day job!


----------



## Abitofwhimsy

Wow Jeff this is amazing!!...off to show darling husband who is a HUGE fan


----------



## Jeff

Thanks Don and Whimsy-

Here it is a few more nights in...


----------



## chanda95

Fabulous!!!!! Loving this.


----------



## PencilMeIn

Incredible!


----------



## Jeff

thanks you guys. 
Here it is, I'll probably do some more darkening but....- jeez maybe its only right that the pic is blurry, just like my memory of their concert I went to in the mid-eighties.


----------



## chanda95

Absolute perfection. Another fantastic piece!


----------



## Jeff

very sweet of you Chanda. I can't wait to see what you will do next- the novelty is kinda wearing off around here, like "yeah dad's drawing again." heh. Still, I can't seem to stop and it would seem that you guys all help with that- much appreciated!

Side note on the subject- I was thinking about the rare dynamic where a group of people become more than the sum of all of it's parts. Original VH was one of the first I thought of.

I'm on the fence for the next one. -had a few requests, like Bob Dylan and Snoop Dogg, but toying with the idea of drawing my kid too. 
give me a sign!


----------



## PencilMeIn

Incredible job, Jeff! I know what you mean about "the novelty wearing off". Nobody cares around here anymore either. 

I think you should draw your kid.


----------



## Jeff

thank you PMI


----------



## chanda95

I think you should draw your kid too - maybe it will help bring back a little enthusiasm in your house! Snoop dog after that. I don't know why, I am not even really all that much of a fan of him but I think you could really rock that one out..


----------



## chanda95

Have been showing your work to my husband..he is impressed by your latest - he's likes Van Halen...So you have another fan added to your list!


----------



## Jeff

thanks you guys!

OK - going with drawing the kid and sis, havin trouble with the crappy error message on the pic links though.  i'll keep tryin to upload progress


----------



## chanda95

I am having that problem too Jeff. Don't know what the problem is. It won't let me access a lot of my pictures I uploaded - guess it's a problem a lot of members are having. I tried going into the settings but couldn't figure it out. I really want to see this one, it's going to be a really special one.

You know though - if all else fails add it as an attachment to your post or you can upload it to another server (like Photobucket) and then copy it over here in a post..That works too..Don has done it and I have done the attachment deal..


----------



## Jeff

chanda95 said:


> I am having that problem too Jeff. Don't know what the problem is. It won't let me access a lot of my pictures I uploaded - guess it's a problem a lot of members are having. I tried going into the settings but couldn't figure it out. I really want to see this one, it's going to be a really special one.
> 
> You know though - if all else fails add it as an attachment to your post or you can upload it to another server (like Photobucket) and then copy it over here in a post..That works too..Don has done it and I have done the attachment deal..


 yep good idea. thx.


----------



## DonH

Magical! Veins in the arms, shine on the leather jacket, wrinkles in the jeans seams in the shirts, individual hairs, exellent blonde hair, semi~transparent shades. Great attention to detail!


----------



## Jeff

Thanks very much Donny-

OK heres the kid.  (we had teeth coming in, teeth going out hehe)

Also in the pic is his sister- she took the original phone pic and has no idea that I stole the photo from her facebook page.  gonna get a hd scan and make a giclee for her for xmas. 








woo-hoo got a pic link to work!


----------



## chanda95

That is your best picture yet! Love this!


----------



## PencilMeIn

Wow, Jeff, I agree with Chanda! **** looking kids, too.


----------



## Jeff

thanks you guys- my better half keeps telling me "you know she's going to cry" I guess it's a compliment.  yep kinda cool to do someone who aint famous for a switch. -although I've made up my mind whos next- Napoleon Dynamite.
thanks again my friends. -

Also-chanda you were right this one did spark some new excitement around my house- even if it was brief. the real payoff will be when sis gets her copy. - made the wife promise not to show her. cant wait.


----------



## DonH

Phenominal, Jeff! I am most impressed at how you make the boy's blonde hair, eyebrows and eyelashes look blonde in black and white: it's jaw-dropping!


----------

